# Packing help!!



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am getting ready to finally make my move from Canada to Dubai, and could use some packing advice. Can anyone make some recommendations about things they wish they had brought with them? Or maybe things that they should have left behind? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

we cleaned out our house before we left so we really didnt have much that we didnt need or want once the movers got there. our thought was if we havent touched it in 5 years to either sell it or throw it away.

but if you forget something you can buy it here, and if you bring something you end up not wanting someone will want it. so just go with the flow


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Just know that Ebay/amazon here is a PAIN... so buy all your collectible KITT, back to the future delorean models and other display things before you come and bring em with you like I did


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Just know that Ebay/amazon here is a PAIN... so buy all your *collectible KITT, back to the future delorean models *and other display things before you come and bring em with you like I did


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hahahhaha, did you forget your hello kitty collection???


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha I knew this would generate some "WTF"'s 

Good thing I didn't mention the star wars/star trek stuff =/


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

transformers too?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

DOH! i typed out transformers but hit the backspace key


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Just know that Ebay/amazon here is a PAIN... so buy all your collectible KITT, back to the future delorean models and other display things before you come and bring em with you like I did


hmmmm....Thanks for all the quick replies  Seriously though there must be something that you'd wished you'd brought over.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Nicole101982 said:


> hmmmm....Thanks for all the quick replies  Seriously though there must be something that you'd wished you'd brought over.



ok seriously??? prolly about 5 pounds of the finest homegrown that would make snoop dogg go blind.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> ok seriously??? prolly about 5 pounds of the finest homegrown that would make snoop dogg go blind.


I am sure you'd love a long period in prison in the UAE. 


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hey elphaha, the internet is serious buisness. dont believe everything you read.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> hey elphaha, the internet is serious buisness. dont believe everything you read.


When you have been around a little longer, you might just understand...

-


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> ok seriously??? prolly about 5 pounds of the finest homegrown that would make snoop dogg go blind.


I may just pass on that suggestion


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

nicole seriously it is diffrent from person to person. you will need tooth brush, clothes, stuff like that. everything else if you find you need it you can buy it. sorry i couldnt be of more help


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> nicole seriously it is diffrent from person to person. you will need tooth brush, clothes, stuff like that. everything else if you find you need it you can buy it. sorry i couldnt be of more help


No worries I appreciate all the help and info from this forum  I'm looking forward to finally being there!!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Nicole101982 said:


> No worries I appreciate all the help and info from this forum  I'm looking forward to finally being there!!


Hi Nicole

Hubby is already out in Dubai and myself and children are following in April so it was left down to me to ship our things. It does depend on your needs etc but for us we decided to ship our suite and dinning table and chairs as these were the only "newish" furniture that we had. The rest was personnal bits like road bikes, children's toys, other bits for the older children that they were attached to and some ornaments etc that I wanted to take. To be fairi if it wasn't for my hubby's and son's road and mountain bikes and the toys we probably wouldn't of shipped anything and just went out and bought everything that we needed. Hubby has already went and bought beds,kitchen stuff, sofa bed etc and found them a bit cheaper than the UK - although i'll sort out all the accessories etc as I dont trust him that far LOL.

Hope this helps and good luck with the move

Debbie


----------

